# g15



## Gott92 (28. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

nach Suchen über Google konnte ich, leider, trotzdem keine eindeutige Antwort auf die Frage finden, wo / wie ich das WoW-App für meine G15 downloaden / installieren kann. 
Gemeint ist natürlich die Anzeige für Char-Stats, BG-Anzeige & whispers & co.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (28. Februar 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren. hab die G15 auch finde aber nichts =(


----------



## Visalia (28. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin,

Macht mal bei logitech.com nen software update für eure Tasta, könnt die auf deren HP auch automatisch erkennen lassen, also bei war das WoW - Profil da bei der Steuerungsotfware dabei.

Habe mir da kein APP extra runter geladen. 

Würde da eh von Zeit zu Zeit immer vorbei schaun, da die Profile ständig erneuert werden wegen neuer Games und so ^^

Hoffe konnte euch helfen 

cya Visa


----------



## mekka84 (28. Februar 2010)

das ist doch schon bei der standart software mit dabei


----------



## Visalia (28. Februar 2010)

mekka84 schrieb:


> das ist doch schon bei der standart software mit dabei



meine Worte ^^


----------



## Gott92 (28. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich bei der Standardsoftware auf "Installieren" klick, komm ich auf die WoW-Seite, wo ich mir einen Testacc erstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visalia (28. Februar 2010)

geh mal dahin, und folge den Anweisungen und schwupp ist dein WoW- Profil da ^^

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/&cl=de,de


----------



## Nikomedes (28. Februar 2010)

Öffne deine Software wo der Programmmanager ist (für deine G15), dann machst du die Häkchen bei "World of Warcraft" auf beiden Seiten. Wenn du keinen Eintrag "World of Warcraft" findes, empfehle ich dir schleunigst ein Logitech Software Update zu machen, denn dann hast du Uraltsoftware auf deinen Rechner und gehörst damit zu den Lieblingszielen von Viren und co.


----------



## Palimbula (28. Februar 2010)

Installier die Logitech-Software, starte WoW und schwupps hast du die G15-App gestartet. Du musst nichts gesondert installieren.


----------



## Gott92 (28. Februar 2010)

Nikomedes schrieb:


> Öffne deine Software wo der Programmmanager ist (für deine G15), dann machst du die Häkchen bei "World of Warcraft" auf beiden Seiten. Wenn du keinen Eintrag "World of Warcraft" findes, empfehle ich dir schleunigst ein Logitech Software Update zu machen, denn dann hast du Uraltsoftware auf deinen Rechner und gehörst damit zu den Lieblingszielen von Viren und co.



Naja, ich hab auf beide Seiten einen Haken, jedoch steht bei "Status" kein "Running" wie beim Rest. Wo genau mach ich das Software Update? 

Wenn ich bei http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/&cl=de auf "Deutschlang" klicke, komm ich auf die Hauptseite und ab da weiß ich leider nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Wenn ich bei Tastaturen nach der G15 such, finde ich keinen passenden Button zum updaten - kann natürlich auch blind sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikomedes (28. Februar 2010)

Running steht nur wenn das App auch läuft und wenn WoW nicht läuft ist das App auch Inaktiv. Bei Logitech musst du einfach deine G15 suchen und dann die aktuellste Software runter laden. Finden tust du das über "Kundendienst".

Suchen musst du schon selber, den Gefallen tu ich dir nicht.


----------



## Gott92 (28. Februar 2010)

Das erwarte ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black-Devil (28. Februar 2010)

Ja es stimmt es is bei der standart software bei, aber seit dem einen patch damals ging es bei der g11 und g15 nicht mehr, man muss sich nix extra runterladen weil
 seit einigen wochen gibs nen software update für g15 (g11 ka), und seit dem hab ich auch wieder ne anzeige auf der g15, 

zb: ausdauer , wille , rüstung, taschenplatz , muni und und und.


----------



## Gott92 (28. Februar 2010)

Okay, etwas seltsam aber es funktioniert. Ich hab mir die neuste Software runtergeladen, WoW neu gestartet und es klappt .. Seltsam ist nur, dass bei "World of Warcraft" unter "Status" noch immer nichts steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und der Pfad zeigt mir mein WoW-PTR-Verzeichnis an =/ - aber es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschubai (28. Februar 2010)

kann mir bitte jemand ne seite verlinken, auf der man FERTIGE macros für die G15 für wow findet!
ich bin nämlich ein "dau", was die erstellung der G15-wow-macros angeht......
hab mir jetzt das aktuelle update installiert von logitech, aber mehr als ne ingame anzeige meiner char-werte und taschenplätze hab ich nicht! die verbindung mit teamspeak zb
fänd ich in der anzeige auch toll - also zb. das im display erscheint, wer gerade spricht oder sowas......


----------



## Nikomedes (28. Februar 2010)

Dann öffnest du den LCD Manager und gibst bei WoW den richtigen Pfad an und nicht den PTR Pfad.


----------



## Gott92 (28. Februar 2010)

Ich kann den Pfad garnicht ändern =/ hatte das schon versucht ^^


----------



## Teal (28. Februar 2010)

Spam entfernt. Bleibt beim Thema, sonst werden wir weiterhin derartige Offtopic-Beiträge lösche.

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Nikomedes (28. Februar 2010)

In den Programmeinstellungen bei der Software für den LCD Monitor kannst du das ändern. Ging bei mir auch.


----------

